# My 4kq on 16's!!!



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

Hey all, I picked up a set of ATS type 10's this weekend. Thanks to Squanttro for the hook up







Anyways the wheels are 16x7.5 with 225/40-16 tires. They look sweet, and only rub when being pushed and then hitting a bump (stoopid shocks not being stiff enough!) I guess my car needs paint now







Later!
~Kenny


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (NW4KQ driver)*

Those look great on the car- the skinny 14's always look funny I think. I wish I could find a decent set cheap for mine.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (NW4KQ driver)*

Looking nice!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm looking at a Tornado Red 4kq on Wednesday and I have a line on a set of used 16in. Type 10's in gunmetal, after seeing those wheels on your 4k I know that I will be buying those used type 10's if I do get the 4k, looking sweet man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (yumyjagermiester)*









phunkfxs audi on 16s


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (newSWARTZ)*

I want my wheels back...oh wait i getting cooler ones the my OLD ATS's ahahahah :: Devil:: look at them on MY car, i think they look better on the....type 8....ok fine the 4000Q looks better.








I CANT WAIT FOR MY NEW DUBS TO GO ON THE SQUANTTRO, oops i left caps on


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (Squanttro)*

AIM Conversation:
Friend i know: yeah and the cabriolet wheels look better on the typ 89
Friend i know: hahaha puttin dubs on the baby, eh?
Mixmic996: fuhc yeah! Spinners!!
Friend i know: your spinners better have wood inlays
Mixmic996: hell yeah
Mixmic996: 24's


_Modified by Squanttro at 5:50 AM 8-19-2003_


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

u crazy kids
nice rimz dude so is it starting to rain yet in seattle man i miss the rain down here


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (NW4KQ driver)*

lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

anyone know how the rear bumer comes off? i need to paint mine and so do u nw4kq hehe

yeah i allready did the front looks great but i take the rear off to paint o dnont wann do it on the car and any tips for painting window trim cuz i need to do that as well


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

I actually used leather dye on my front bumper, hadnt gotten around to the back yet.......
As for the trim around the window, I am thinking of using a semi-gloss, or satin black spray type paint. It looks as though that was used on the car previously. We'll see how well it works


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_I have a line on a set of used 16in. Type 10's in gunmetal

Why is it that people always "have a line" on something when they just find it in the Vortex classifieds? I'm not pickin on YOU yumy, but a lot of my friends do it too! Like I think of "having a line" as something special that no one else knows about or something. 
Another wheel I love on the 4kq is the CQ/90Q20v 15x7" speedlines. I think they look terrible on the Coupe, but the style matches the 4k perfectly. And in the stock 14" size, the 80 "aero" wheels (5 spoke-ish, wide/flat face) look great as well. These might have come in a 15 too, not sure. Just some ideas if there is anyone out there who wants something different for cheap!


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (Haiku Master)*

u mean these speedlines? this car belongs to a really cool dude on audi world named antirice









i used some stuff called bumper coater its a spray type paint but is designed for bumpers as its flexible when dry so it dosnt chip i allso have a can of black trim paint these where from a local paint shop cheap to and the bumper coater worked awsome


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (the tankman cometh)*

Just out of curiousity- is an 86 4000S Quattro 4x108?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (DieGTi)*

Yes, they are 4x108mm
Yes, those are the speedlines I was talking about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (Haiku Master)*

I got a set of speedlines that I would drop for cheap, if any one is interested.....


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

his car is very rally(esqe) with those speedliners and piaa 5's


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

ill trade someone my speedlines for something like one tail light or parts for a 'v8'


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

hey...anyone want a 'row of four' speedline's. Yeah just 4 wheels with 70% leather, trades only...to help out the "type 89" venture Mr. Matt Hoffman and i started...right...on the older coupe and oldish S2sportish 16valvish 4doorish blackish kinda car youve seen in A town. I could use some rare wheels...like someone's CQ that used to have cabrio wheels on it


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Squanttro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squanttro* »_hey...anyone want a 'row of four' speedline's. Yeah just 4 wheels with 70% leather, trades only...to help out the "type 89" venture Mr. Matt Hoffman and i started...right...on the older coupe and oldish S2sportish 16valvish 4doorish blackish kinda car youve seen in A town. I could use some rare wheels...like someone's CQ that used to have cabrio wheels on it


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

so phunk youre wheels are for sale?


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

hehe well if you have some injectors you can get that are rated at 14 Ohm or less and ar 30lbs...sure ill trade them to you


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (Squanttro)*


----------



## Redbaron6198 (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (NW4KQ driver)*

Thats a great looking 4kQ, lowered too??


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (Redbaron6198)*

Yeah, it WAS lowered
















I have the old Eibach springs for sale if anyone is interested








Oh yah, I put 90 front springs in the back, and CQ front springs in the front to get about a 2" lift


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_I got a set of speedlines that I would drop for cheap, if any one is interested.....









Wanna trade those speedlines for a typ89 hub?


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

Man you are making me miss mine now.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
Wanna trade those speedlines for a typ89 hub?









I actually refinished the wheels and they are back on my CQ for winter duty (hopefully the last year < S2 hubs).


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

wait a minut nw4k what is up wit h the tailights man one side is amber and the other is red whats going on here man


----------



## JaredCGT (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: My 4kq on 16's!!! (NW4KQ driver)*

I will buy some speedlines if anyone has any??


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Could be the V8 taillight on one side. They are all red and do fit the 4K. Or it could be a tint spray of some sort. 
J. 

_Quote, originally posted by *the tankman cometh* »_wait a minut nw4k what is up wit h the tailights man one side is amber and the other is red whats going on here man


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (84cgtturbo)*

Yeah, its "candy apple red" model paint. I was toying around with the all red look tails. I should finish that project some day


----------

